# Gregor ****a, an insult or a player?



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Ok, better not to talk in a dirty way... but isn't it possible to write and read the name of Gregor F-u-c-k-a like it is? 
It sounds pretty funny... Gregor ****a... but ridicoulous too... 

What about the former owner of Virtus Bologna, Alfredo Cazzola? "Cazzo" means "penis" in Italian (vulgar way): should we call him *****la? 

take care


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You can't write ****a because it's an automatic editing by the software. I don't think anything can be done


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Dick Vital isn't the target of critisism, so why should that Italian?


----------

